

Psychological Usability Heuristics - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/design/psychological-usability-heuristics

======
esdweb
This is fascinating. Although "rules of thumb" for appealing and usable design
are included, what is more interesting to me are points further down (both in
the presentation and in the depths of perception) such as "Unconscious
Processes" that have things like "the system uses food, sex, and danger
messages to grab users' attention" and "the system matches the user's mental
model". The mental model thing is so subtle and so universally applicable.

